# New barn is finally finished!!!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm back!!! Sorry I was away so long and I apologize to those of you who were worried about me. It's been hectic for a while but we finally got our barn finished this morning *does the happy dance*.

Anyway, for those of you who remember, we had a barn fire back in August that completely decimated the barn that we did have. Anyway, here is a pic of what it looked like then.









After we finally got all the debris cleared away and cleaned up, we left what was left of the tack room standing so that we would have a semi-secure place to keep our tack until plans could be made for a new barn.









Then the plans were finally made and as the date of delivery and construction came closer, we moved all the tack to one of the trailers and finished the demo on what was left.









Then the crew showed up and started building. It was incredibly fascinating to watch the whole thing as it went up and started to come together.






















































And now, finally, it's all finished and ready for the finishing touches like electricity and enclosing the tack room over the concrete slab. I will be glad to start putting pens together and getting everything set up the way I want it now. 


















The tack room will be in the back corner here (where the silver X is on the wall)









We still have a bit of dirt work to do because the ground wasn't exactly level but that's a minor thing.



























Anyway, I just thought I would share a bit of my excitement. There will be more pictures coming as we get everything set up the way it is planned to be with horse runs out the south (open) side and the tack room and such built.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

YAY! It's looken great so far!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats! So exciting and a happy ending to a long journey. I was wondering where you were lately-glad to hear it was a good diversion for sure!

Will look forward to seeing pics of it all come together...


----------



## simplyes53 (Jul 2, 2010)

yeah congrats for you!!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I want.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

That looks fantastic! Glad you're backk!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

It's awesome! The silver lining eh? Did you find out what started it? And I'm excited to see new pics! Congrats with the new barn!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It looks awesome! So glad you're well and that you're rebuilding! Hooray!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Its going to be awesome when its finished!!!


Looks great so far!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Oooh, trade you barns. lol. You can have my ancient, falling down monstrosity and I'll take a shiny brand new one, any day! lol

It looks great! LOVE the weather vane!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks you guys, I am happy it's finally done and we can just get a move on now. I am also glad to be back on the forum, I didn't really realize how much I missed it until I got back on ((((HUGS)))) to everyone.

Maura, you are more than welcome to come visit anytime but my barn has to stay when you leave *giggle* :wink:.

Ray, silver lining indeed. We had been making plans to renovate the old one for years but just never got around to it. We never did find out the cause, I suspect it was a wiring glitch but there is no way to tell for sure.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That's awesome : )


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I was wondering where you've been! Glad to have ya back 

Geez, gorgeous barn! I wanna I wanna I wanna! Lol.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I guess we shall always wonder..... While admiring your new and beautiful barn! lol And how are your saddles doing from the fire?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Most of our tack that we use made it out just fine. All of our good saddles were okay, the only ones we lost were the ones that were being stored in the corner because they weren't being used. Other than that, a little smoke damage so everything is darker now than it was is all that we had to deal with.


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice. I'm sooo JELOUS


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Love it Smrobs. That's really close to the barn I've been planning in my brain.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I hope you told your insurance adjuster that the saddles were in the corner because they were too valuable to be ridden!!!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice!! Good to have you back!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, that is super sweet! Jealous!! Feels good its done hey?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> I hope you told your insurance adjuster that the saddles were in the corner because they were too valuable to be ridden!!!


Ahahahah! totally should have! Anyway thats good that the damage wasn't too bad


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Your new barn looks amazing. I like the open set up. I can not wait to see the photos of it when you have it all done.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

I am completely jealous! We are interviewing right now for a crew to re-do our barn and I wish it was finished already.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

It looks amazing! So glad to have you back!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o my goodness its amazing looking!! I cant wait to see it when its completly finished. for now you can use it as an indoor arena lol.


----------



## potucek (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey it looks great!! how are you building the stalls?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks great smrobs, so pleased that you have such a happy ending after the barn fire!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys.

RG, that's the plan for a small part of it. Just to have a pen big enough that I can at least get on them and fiddle with them for a while when the wind is blowing 800 mph or it's raining.

Potucek, we aren't going to have stalls. We are going to build pens with pipe panels that run up into the open side of the barn. It will be easier to explain when we actually get them all set up and I can get some pictures.

We got started putting the panels together yesterday and trying to figure out which way will be the best to set it up. It's coming together nicely though and it's going to look really slick when it's all done.


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

I so glad for you, great barn. The horses will be happy .


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm sorry the old one was destroyed. I know building a new one is very expensive. It looks great though!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

It's looking great! I wish I had one like that up here!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, we've started putting the panels up but haven't had a chance to finish it yet. Unfortunately I can't put them together by myself since the gates weigh over 100 lbs and the panels weigh about 60. So, I have to wait for Dad or Brother to have time to help me. But we've gotten started anyway .


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Hard to tell from the photos. The horses only have access to what is equivalent to one bay opening inside?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes. What is inside is equivalent to a stall that is approximately 10x12. Just enough for them to get in out of the worst of the weather.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I wish my pipe panels were as heavy duty as yours.

That will leave you tons of open space inside. That will be nice.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's what I'm thinking about the space too. It will be very nice.

I lucked out with those panels. There is a guy nearby that deals them for a company out of Abilene. I am super happy we found those because, now, I have no idea how I ever got along with those bendable tubing panels.

I've got the company information if you ever decide you want to see about having some shipped your way.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I would love the company information, please PM it to me if you do not want to post it. 

I doubt I will be able to afford them, but worth looking into.


BF has totally destroyed most of the pipe panels I have. She had fun smashing into them and kicking them and such when I brought to pony home.
It amazes me the damage that one horse can do to them with out much effort.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, I hear you LOL.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Lookin good! Can't wait to see it all done!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

That's almost my dream barn! If it gets any better (or the weather gets any worse up here) I'm going to move in! (well, me and 6 horses and my 4 chis.)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

PD, come on down. It got up to 75 today and while the wind blew a little, it wasn't anything bad :razz:.

How's this for Texas weather; it was 75 and gorgeous today, by Monday it is supposed to be rainy and snowy with highs in the mid-teens :roll:.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^Oh man, that sounds like paradise. I haven't seen anything over 70F in four or five months :lol:


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

It's been so long since I've seen that kind of weather. There are times where I really miss the south. I miss two things; The aezelas will be in boom soon and I miss showing in the wp circuit down there. They have nothing remotely similar to it up here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelburner06 (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW!!! Nice looking barn!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Like I've told you, PD, you are more than welcome to come visit (or stay awhile :wink.

We finally got it all set up today. The weather is supposed to turn bad on Monday so this was probably our last chance for a while. Plus, the horses really needed to be in the shelter before it turned. I gotta say, it's everything I imagined it would be.

Jaycee standing guard like always .


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It looks fantastic!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Your barn looks fantabulous! So jealous!!! So sorry about the loss of your previous barn, but at least there was a silver lining!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys. MIE, silver lining indeed. I never would have guessed after the old one burned that we would end up with something quite so nice.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Yay! Nice to see something solid after so many months of cleaning up and nothing. A straight barn -- what a novelty! I'll be anxious to see the pics as you get the pens, tack and feed areas setup. 

I'm happy for you.

Edited -- you must have just posted those pics! Looks fantastic.


----------

